# Oct 12 - CD 1



## JackiePed

Hey Ladies --
I've seen alot of posts today about :witch: showing up today... so thought we could all be buddies this cycle --
Maybe you guys can keep me sane, and remind me not to obsess. It does me no good, and only ruins my day when af arrives. UGH.

Hop on board!


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm in Hun xx CD2 for me and I've got to obsessing come to the 2ww GL and Babydust xxxx


----------



## JackiePed

Well, the nice thing about af arriving is that I have a good 2 weeks before I have anything to obsess about! 

:thumbup:

CD 2 for me!


----------



## KarlawithaK28

HI. I am on cd2 today as well.. I have been off the depo for about 2 months and on my 2nd "normal" cyle (I think). My last one lasted 26 days, so hopefully my body is getting back to normal. How long have yall been ttc?


----------



## abracabubble

The :witch: also arrived on Oct 12 for me as well. I have been TTC #1 for 10 months. I was so sure this was my month. I started feeling lightheaded, nausea, and just strange on DPO21. Oh well, after this many months it shouldn't be that big of a shock that it isn't my month. I bought a Clear blue fertility monitor, so hopefully it will help. Good luck to all of my cycle buddies!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies  how ya doing?
CD3 for me today!! I will be starting to use opk's this cycle to make I'm OV properly as this my 3rd cycle off BC xxxx

:dust: to everyone let's make this s lucky thread xxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

This will be my 2nd cycle off b.c. I'm hoping my body is back to normal. I have some opk test to use and started charting my bbt.. This will be our lucky month!! I have faith that it will


----------



## JackiePed

Well, my 'plan' was to be pregnant in July. Dang it- I'm supposed to be in maternity clothes right now! No luck in July, BFP in August, m/c in Sept, and no luck in Oct. Here's hoping I'm an every-other-month gal.

My 'no luck' in July was easily explained by probably inflammation from getting my IUD removed shortly before my fertile window.

My 'no luck' in Oct could be easily explained by it being first cycle after m/c and perhaps I didn't even O at all... or who knows what. 

I really thought this month was it for me, too... so... darn.

FXd for November BFP, and if nothing in November, well, at least I can hope for a BFP as a Christmas present! :thumbup:


----------



## formunky

love to join you ladies, :witch: got here on the 13th :( anyways we are ttc our second and started this month and first cycle came up :bfn: so i need some ladies to help me not be a poas addict because i was really bad this cycle with the peeing on everything that resembled a test LOL


----------



## BettyBoop152

formunky said:


> love to join you ladies, :witch: got here on the 13th :( anyways we are ttc our second and started this month and first cycle came up :bfn: so i need some ladies to help me not be a poas addict because i was really bad this cycle with the peeing on everything that resembled a test LOL

:haha: that made me chuckle! I'm starting to feel the need to POAS every darn month lol 
I'm on CD 5 now so next week I get to pee on my opk's hahaha xxxxx


----------



## JackiePed

You guys are hilarious! And yet.... that's me, too. If my poor hubby actually knew how much money I peed on this month.... oi! All for naught. 
I can't say I'll be able to resist testing early this month... but here's my commitment:
I will not test more often than every other day starting at 10 dpo.

That's not so bad, right? :blush:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thats a great motto we can try and help you stick to it x I peed on about £20 so that's not too bad! I'm going to try my god damn hardest to wait till AF doesn't appear.... THIS IS OUR MONTH LADIES XXXXXXXX


----------



## KarlawithaK28

My Af is gone.. What about yall? She was wierd this month 2 days of flo, then a half a day, then nothing for a half a day on friday, then friday after noon she showed, now today she is gone again!! So we are going to start BD no later than the 19th and not stop until at least the 27th.. Prolly every other day. Its going to be hard since my DH is on nights this comming up week.. booooo


----------



## KarlawithaK28

My Af is gone.. What about yall? She was wierd this month 2 days of flo, then a half a day, then nothing for a half a day on friday, then friday after noon she showed, now today she is gone again!! So we are going to start BD no later than the 19th and not stop until at least the 27th.. Prolly every other day. Its going to be hard since my DH is on nights this comming up week.. booooo


----------



## KarlawithaK28

My Af is gone.. What about yall? She was wierd this month 2 days of flo, then a half a day, then nothing for a half a day on friday, then friday after noon she showed, now today she is gone again!! So we are going to start BD no later than the 19th and not stop until at least the 27th.. Prolly every other day. Its going to be hard since my DH is on nights this comming up week.. booooo


----------



## hlynn

hello! today is cd 7 for me

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286686800;0;31;15


----------



## KarlawithaK28

My Af is gone.. What about yall? She was wierd this month 2 days of flo, then a half a day, then nothing for a half a day on friday, then friday after noon she showed, now today she is gone again!! So we are going to start BD no later than the 19th and not stop until at least the 27th.. Prolly every other day. Its going to be hard since my DH is on nights this comming up week.. booooo


----------



## JackiePed

Welcome, Hlynn!
And Karla -- this is your month to experience bd-ing at odd times of the day! Hubby will enjoy the change of pace -- My hubby always requests a little more of it. ;)
You're disciplined to commit to not testing till AF doesn't arrive -- I already KNOW I can't restrain myself quite that much...but I figure a few early tests can't hurt...
Af is leaving today, I think tomorrow will be my first ummm...clean day... :blush:
So, here we go! From what I can tell from OPKs, (I've never done temping...don't have the awareness in the morning to remember!) my cycle is pretty much text-book, O on day 15-16, af on Day 30-31, so I know I'm likely not to catch any eggy till late next week, but you nevvvver know!


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Wow, I didnt realise my post posted 4 times. Sorry about that ladies.. Stupid puter!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Welcome hlynn! How long have you been TTC?? This is my 3rd cycle.

And Jackie We will see how restrained I am come 11/12dpo haha its just me trying to stay positive xxxx


----------



## formunky

well i think AF will end tomorrow technically and be completely gone tuesday, but this last cycle i O on day 14/15 so i will have to wait til next week to get excited again :).....i think i will do OPK from day 10/11 maybe just in case it is not set in stone :)


----------



## Missy.

Hello ladies :) may I join? I'm on CD 5 of a 33 day cycle and this will be our 2nd cycle ttc baby #2. We already have a 7 month old daughter and we'd love her to have a sibling as soon as possible. x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Welcome missy  how ya doing?

And I'm thinking the same formunky so next couple if days and I will start my first lot of opk's I'm excited but nervous xxx if I need some help i be straight back here ladies lol xxx


----------



## formunky

day 5 so 8ish days till opk time....just let me know if i am annoying with my updates lol i have never been in a ttc thread group :)

and i am really excited LOL


----------



## Missy.

BettyBoop152 - I'm fine thanks :) just wish I could fast forward a week or so to when I'll be ovulating lol I'm so impatient. How are you? x

formunky - I'll be using OPK's soon. I used them when concieving my daughter and I found them to be quite accurate. What CD are you starting them on? x


----------



## BettyBoop152

I know missy it's a nightmare!! I just want to know I have OV so I can get BD and more to the point get my Bump!!!! Lol

Xxx ps formunky in sure it won't be annoying we are all in the same boat xxxx


----------



## JackiePed

Part of me really wants to get to next week too, and part of me doesn't...because I know the obsessing will start -- :dohh: How 'bout I just fast forward to my bfp...whenever that is? 
I am rather enjoying the brief time in the month when I'm not wondering if I'm pregnant...
Here we go, Ladies! CD 8 for me!


----------



## hlynn

BettyBoop152 said:


> Welcome hlynn! How long have you been TTC?? This is my 3rd cycle.
> 
> And Jackie We will see how restrained I am come 11/12dpo haha its just me trying to stay positive xxxx

well this time around im in my 2nd month of TTC, Last year for 4 months (October, November, December and January) and on the last month i did conceive but had an early miscarriage so i took about 5 months off and now im back on clomid and ready to get pregannt SOON! lol how about you??


----------



## Missy.

JackiePed - Yes fast forwarding to a bfp suits me fine too :) I wish I could relax and enjoy the wait before Ov but I just can't :shrug: I'm too impatient. 

hlynn - Sorry for your loss hun :hugs: Hope you get another bfp really soon x


----------



## BettyBoop152

So sorry for your loss hlynn!! Fx'd it's not long before you get your BFP!! 

I agree jackie there are about 2 weeks in the cycle were I am sane then it all goes out of the window haha 

CD9 for me so am gonna start using the opk's =) wish me luck lol xxxx


----------



## Missy.

BettyBoop152 - Good luck hun, I'm on CD7 so not too far behind you :) x x


----------



## formunky

i guess we will start using OPK on day 12ish....maybe sooner i dunno, last cycles i started on cd 10 but didnt get a + opk till the 14th cd so maybe i will start on cd 10/11 and see how it goes incase it is earlier this month

sorry for your loss hylnn :hug:


----------



## BettyBoop152

I started using them today as I don't want to miss the day I OV incase it's earlier =)
We can all do the dreaded 2WW together too lol as I think we are all pretty close by days xxx


----------



## formunky

yeah seems like we are all give or take 2ish days on the 2ww so we can all be poas addicts and hopeful together LOL


----------



## formunky

i need to confess something just because i am a dork and only one rl friend and dh know thais but this month i bought an entire stash of newborn cloth diapers.....i feel crazy, but it feels good to type it out LOL i know i am obviously jumping the gun but we knew soooo soon with ds that i figured i wouldnt have to wait at all lol and just bought ones i liked....and yes i am aware that it would still be like 10 mos till i got to put them on a baby and i do sound nuts...whoa....yeah i sound nuts....so anyways i put one on ds stuffy monkey and he loves it so monkey has a newborn g diaper on for this week so far!!! HAHAHAHA.....im going to hide my face in shame now LOL


----------



## hlynn

do all of u ladies start poas at around 10 dpo..i know i do! lol not sure why because even when i did that and was pregnant i never got one till after 14 dpo..i just gotta know! lol


----------



## formunky

ya i probably will just because i have so many opk's and just like poas or any kind LOL j/k


----------



## Missy.

BettyBoop152 - Don't blame ya hun, I'll probably start using OPKs quite early on in this cycle, I really don't want to miss ov! x

formunky - Don't worry your not crazy! Plenty of people buy things before they fall pregnant. I never have but I'm always tempted, especially when I see things on offer. x

hlynn - I must admit I do start testing really early at like 10dpo.. I just can't help myself! I'm pretty sure it'll be negative because its too early but I still do it lol. x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol that's something I would do.... Stashing things for the LO even though not even preggers yet!! 
And I have def become a POASA I'll be starting at around 10dpo hopefully later if I can control myself haha xxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Well its cd 11 for me and i got a smiley today!!! Yay.. Im so excited.. Gonna bd soon as my hubby gets home. Now awaiting a temp rise to make sure i am actually ovulating.. Oh i got my 2nd reading from a psychic today.. She said i should get bfp/conceive in feb 2011 (close to what other one said. She said jan or feb) or i will give birth in feb 2012.. She said with a lil girl.. The other said a lil boy.. I think they are both wrong and ill get a bfp nov 7th 2010 with which ever one god wants me to have!! :) baby dust!!!


----------



## formunky

yay i hope it is a + :) in 2ww


----------



## KarlawithaK28

thank you very much!!! same for you hun


----------



## Missy.

KarlawithaK28 - Thats great hun, lets hope you catch that egg then :) good luck! x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Karla.. Good luck lots of :dust: to you!! And here's hoping the reading is wrong and you get your BFP this cycle xxxx


----------



## JackiePed

Yeah, I can't help it. I start testing at 10 dpo... (or sooner... :blush:)
I just ordered some ICs so I don't go broke!

Weird-- I spotted just lightly yesterday...it was only CD 11, and tons of CM... wonder if it's an extra-fertile month for me or something? I also am confused by my opks... started OPK-ing on CD 10...barely a line, as expected... then yesterday morning a little darker (not a positive, just getting stronger), but then yesterday evening and this morning, back to nothing! What gives?? Is it possible I O-ed really early AND missed the surge somehow?


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Thanks ladies! :) idk jackie. I guess it could be possible. Just keep testing and see. Yesterday when i got home from work around 4 my test was neg. Then i tested again around 9pm and it was positive and still positive this morning.. Keep testing throughout the day. Hopefully you will get a positive.. Good luck!!


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Thanks ladies! :) idk jackie. I guess it could be possible. Just keep testing and see. Yesterday when i got home from work around 4 my test was neg. Then i tested again around 9pm and it was positive and still positive this morning.. Keep testing throughout the day. Hopefully you will get a positive.. Good luck!! ARE YOU TEMPING ALSO?


----------



## formunky

i hope you didnt miss it! hope we all get our :bfp: this cycle:thumbup:


----------



## formunky

oh and i took an opk last night and this morning and there is a faint line so it is probably gonna work the same as last cycle and get an opk + on the 14th cd


----------



## hlynn

when i do my opks i always have a line..i have never not gotten a line..i heard its ok for that to happen..they are always very visible no squinting or nething..i know they are negative even with 2 lines if the test line isnt as dark as the control..but i just hear about so many woman not getting lines throughout the cycle so i was jw if anyone else is like that too?
I started on cd 12 because thats what the dr always has me do..and i had actually a pretty dark line..not positive though..then yesterday it was lighter and today even lighter..my lines never tell me much i wish they could just build up in color so i had a clue
i use IC because i dont wanna try for 4 months like last time and buy expensive ones ya know


----------



## JackiePed

Yeah, I'm prob. overanalyzing. We've still BD'd on right days IF I somehow O-ed early in the last few days, but it seems like I still have fertile CM, so I think I'll prob be pretty normal...my body is usually pretty predictable, 'cept for last cycle, but that was the first cycle following m/c.

FXd for everyone.....this is O- week for most of us coming up!:happydance:


----------



## formunky

im so glad i found this thread....i love having other ladies in the same mind frame and time frame as me LOL....i do however hope that we will all graduate and can start a pregnancy thread together as well :)


----------



## Missy.

JackiePed - It's possible that your body geared up to Ov but then decided not to and will actually ovualte when it's suppose to. It's happened to me a few times and I know it can be confusing! 

KarlawithaK28 - Hope those positives mean your due to ovulate hun, good luck!

hlynn - I'm one of those women that doesn't always have a line. Right at the begining of my cycle when I first start using OPK's I usually have no line and then it gradually builds until I get a positive. I suppose some women must always have a little bit of the hormone in their body to make a line and some women have none until a little later in their cycle therefore only making a line when ovulation is due to occur. 

formunky - That would be great. Fingers crossed, I'd love for us all to get BFPs and make a pregnancy thread :) x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Formunky that would be awesome!! Babydust to everyone!
Ps I haven't OV'd yet still just getting faint lines on the opk's but like you jackie I'm still BD'in just incase =) xxxxx


----------



## formunky

still getting faint lines too....this happened last cycle....super light for like 4 days then bam it was almost as dark and then the next day it was darker....so i am assuming that tomorrows should be almost as dark if it will follow like last cycle


----------



## formunky

BD'ing tonight hopefully if my sick baby boy isnt too whiny and needy LOL kinda ruins the mood to cuddle in bed watching thomas the train instead of BD'ing hahahah


----------



## Missy.

I'm exactly the same still getting faint lines but I'm not suprised as I don't expect I'll Ov until CD 22/23 like last cycle. x

formunky - Hope your little boy gets well soon, my daughters not very well at the moment :( shes got 2 teeth coming through at the same time and shes in agony. x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hope your little boy gets well soon so you can get some BD done lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Right Ladies CD14 for me and i think im gettin ready to OV my line on the opks has gotten much darker (not as dark) but getting there as ive had very faint lines previous days! I BD'd yesterday and Today (lunchtime quickie hehe LOVE IT) as im not gonna see OH till Weds now so fingers crossed i dont OV till then lol get some more BD'in done lol xxxx
so hope its all of our month xxxx


----------



## formunky

well we found time to bd last night :) and hopefully again tomorrow, no darker line yet here either but it is cd12 and i got + O on cd14/15 last cycle so yeah.....


----------



## formunky

baby boy hasnt got worse or better


----------



## BettyBoop152

awwww hope he does get better soon! but yaaaay for BD'in think we are all gonn OV this week then we can go over to the 2ww together xxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

I think I od on CD12. I had a temp shift sunday and also today. Now Im just waiting on that third rise. If i get it, I will be 3dpo tomorrow!! :) Hope everyone is doing well and having some good luck this month.. Baby dust, baby dust, BABY DUST!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

KarlawithaK28 said:


> I think I od on CD12. I had a temp shift sunday and also today. Now Im just waiting on that third rise. If i get it, I will be 3dpo tomorrow!! :) Hope everyone is doing well and having some good luck this month.. Baby dust, baby dust, BABY DUST!!!!!!!!

:happydance: yaaaay heres hoping its right then you can get in the 2ww!!
lots of :dust: to you xxxxx


----------



## Gems1985

Ok im late to this but i had my last AF on the 13th oct... so ovulating today i think but sometimes im 28 days inbetween so need to BD 2moro aswella and wed... im due AF on the 8th wont be testing before...GL everyone the 2 week wait starts soon!!! xx


----------



## hlynn

i got my almost positive opk this evening! Hopefully early tomorrow when i take it will be fully positive! so excited :)

https://i51.tinypic.com/16a9x8w.jpg


----------



## formunky

oooo almost pos!!!!.....i think you and i Ov on the same day :)


----------



## hlynn

formunky said:


> oooo almost pos!!!!.....i think you and i Ov on the same day :)

It looks like we do!! Thats awesome at least we can be in the 2WW together..ughh dreading that! I should be ovulating tomorrow..im already starting the cramping and feeling sore..it will only get worse tomorrow as it always does! but at least then i know i ovulated for sure..best part of the month! lol better get to :sex: tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## BettyBoop152

I am due to OV very soon if not today as I got quite a dark line yesterday so depending on today's line it will tell me either way xxx GL ladies xxx


----------



## hlynn

here is my opk from about an hour ago :)

https://i54.tinypic.com/ml5f6x.jpg

Does it look positive or just close?


----------



## BettyBoop152

Looks very close but I'm def no expert according to mine I got a positive yesterday now today it has gone lighter so I'm confused lol xxx


----------



## hlynn

yeah i was thinking it was just close too, but not sure. yesterday it was pretty close too and today is the day im supposed to ovulate..im already getting crampy and sore in my stomach so ill prolly do another opk in a few hours and see what that one says..or should i wait till later tonight? lol i hate these things i think if i dont get pregnant this cycle im gonna get the smiley face ones..that way theres no questions ya know


----------



## BettyBoop152

Tell me about it I only had 7 sticks so I had to do every other day but I've clearly messed up somewhere.. started a thread in Ovulation Gallery called "OPK expert required" have a look at mine there...

I had some twinges in my left ovary today so maybe i OV'd today? aaaaargh who knows lol
if I'm 1dpo tomoz my ticker is waaaaay out and I havent got the energy to start my 2WW yet lol xxxxxxx Keep us posted hun xxxx


----------



## formunky

hmmm it just looks close to me....but i am no expert and have only started using them this last cycle :shrug:


----------



## formunky

well i took one and it looks allllmost the same colour on one part of the line, so now i dont know if we should wait till tomorrow or just dtd tonight....hmmm


----------



## hlynn

formunky said:


> well i took one and it looks allllmost the same colour on one part of the line, so now i dont know if we should wait till tomorrow or just dtd tonight....hmmm

i would just do it tonight especially since its supposed to be your o day..i know that i dont always get complete positives..i had that one early that was almost positive and now i am gettin cramps and really sore and bloated so im almost positive i am ovulating..this happened to me last month also and i had a blood test that showed i did for sure..so FXed this is it and will be the last month for us! :thumbup:


----------



## BettyBoop152

I agree formunky you should :sex: just incase xxxxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

I got my 3rd temp shift today, wooooo whhoooooo. So im offically in the 2ww and 3 days past O.. My bbs are tender and im catchin a cold boooooo.... I O`d on sat, which was a full moon, also there was a lady bug on my computer speaker that day!!! Prayin it all brought me some good luck.. :) Those test strip test are tricky. When i used my last one, the lines were very close so I took a clear blue digital to confirm, and i got my smiley.. You can find those cheaper on ebay than in the stores. I bout stroked when i bought mine at walmart. Good luck and baby dust


----------



## JackiePed

Some months mine only get as dark as that. THIS month though.... ok ladies you were right... my body must have been gearing up to O before, because now there's no question. Last night I got a line as dark as control, this morning got a line DARKER than control, and line is still darker than control tonight. 
And what happens? Hubby decides to be a twit last night nso we didn't BD on THE CRUCIAL DAY. Ugh. I mean, we BDs the day before, and we'll prob BD today, so I can still catch it, but I like knowing I did it on the THE day, because then I can feel like I did everything I could, you know? *sigh*
I also was cramping up a storm last night (as I lay in bed, fuming) so I can tell O was around the corner. 
However...if I already Oed, wouldn't my LH have gone down by now?
Also...does a darker than normal OPK mean a more fertile month than normal?

Ohhh boy... here comes the TWW.... I don't love this part. I was able to relax until now...but now it's the countdown. Too much hope set on such small chances -- AHH!!!! I liked it better when my babies surprised me.

However, it's giving me more time to get settled in to my goal-- I am determined to be a strong, active pregnant woman...not the lazy, sloth-like pregnant woman I was in my last two. I worked full time (I'm a teacher) with both of them, but other than that, I pretty much used that time as a year-long excuse to not move a muscle. Let's just say...I paid dearly for that. Body doesn't quite look like it did before. 

I don't want to think of this pregnancy as taking me backwards.. I want it to be a time that I prove to myself just how amazing my body is. 

SO-- with that said... I'm off to go run. (That sounds way more impressive than I really am on that treadmill... lots of running, then walking, then running, then walking... LOL)


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Jackie, I O`d on sat and still had a positive on sunday. I didnt get a negative until monday. I used the digitials and had smileys so idk about the darker lines and all. Good Luck hun!!


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Jackie, I O`d on sat and still had a positive on sunday. I didnt get a negative until monday. I used the digitials and had smileys so idk about the darker lines and all. Good Luck hun!!


----------



## formunky

well it sounds like we should all be bd'ing ;) hope everyone has some fun haha and hopefully + after the dreaded 2ww.....sigh i hatez it


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sounds like you :sex: enough jackie xxx GL and fx'd xxxxxx


----------



## hlynn

that must have been my positive opk because i had the worst ovulation pains yesterday along with major bloating i looked like i was 5 months pregnant even DH agreed! I barely moved off the couch all day! today i feel a little sore i think just from all the work my body was doing yesterday man! But i feel better knowing i ovulated and im pretty sure i did because last month the same thing happened although this time it lasted awhile longer i think! Well i will go monday for blood work to tell me for sure but im pretty sure this is it and im 1 dpo now! this is actually my FAV part of the month because in the beginning i tend to obsess about whether or not i will ovulate or not since i dont regularly but the clomid worked last month and looks like it has this month also! :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaay for clomid hun xxx good luck for your 2WW xxxx


----------



## hlynn

thank you! i am pretty excited! Its my birthday today so that was a great bday present for me! :D hoping its a 2WW that will result in a BFP!! :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

HAPPY BIRTHDAY XXXX hope your having a fab day xxx


----------



## Missy.

Ohh I need to catch up, just been reading the last couple of pages :) looks like everyone has been ovulating. I'm still waiting to Ov, been using OPK's but haven't had a positive one yet but I'm not due to Ov until the 2nd of November. Ordered some preseed yesturday and got it in the mail this morning so will be using that this month :) hopefully it will work!

hlynn - Happy Birthday hun, hope your having a lovely day :) x


----------



## hlynn

thank you everyone for the birthday wishes! I have been having a pretty good day so far..DH brought me home flowers and a little happy birthday bear with a cupcake :) he is so sweet! and we sold our trailer today so he is there right now doing all the closing stuff with the buyers! We got a babysitter tonight and are going out for a nice quiet dinner and we havent done that in a LONG time so i think its gonna be a great birthday! :happydance:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sounds fab!!! Hopefully it will be the start of lots more great things like your BFP xxx


----------



## formunky

happy birthday!!! hope you have a great night!

we bd'd last night and i think i O'd because this morning the line was lighter again so i guess yesterday was the day....hope we caught it this time


----------



## JackiePed

BDd last night, and OPK was still positive, so I think we're still ok. 
So since my first positive OPK was on Monday, I'm assuming I'm 1 DPO today. I don't chart BBT, so I don't know for sure if I Oed yesterday or today...so I'll start counting 1 DPO today, but I won't get excited about a 'late' af until 16 DPO, not 15 DPO.  

Like my careful planning? LOL... I ordered the 'super sensitive' ICs...anyone use them before? Are they good? I have hated spending money on store-bought ones.


----------



## Sapphire909

Hi guys- I'm joining your thread (at the kind invite from JackiePed) :)

I went off BCP in August. 1 DPO today and hoping for that :bfp: !!


----------



## JackiePed

Welcome, Sapphire! I'm 1 DPO as well... at least, I'm pretty sure. I had first pos OPK 2 days ago, but I don't chart BBT to verify... I can't remember to do it consistently in the morning. 

Enjoy your week of relatively low chance for obsessing, because come next week, I'm sure we'll alllll be analyzing every little thing. 

For this week, we MUST tell ourselves...anything we notice right now is TOO EARLY to be pregnancy related....so let's relax for one more week. :winkwink:


----------



## Squeeker

Hey all,

I'm pretty sure I'm 1DPO today too. Or tomorrow... not sure, it's my first month using OPK's. I had a line that was practically as dark as the control line yesterday, and it was lighter today, but today I'm having ov pains so I am pretty sure I just missed the surge by a few hours or something. DH and I are gonna be busy tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## JackiePed

Soo... I had the longest LH surge I've ever had.... I hope that's not a bad things... (like body gearing up, gearing up, then finally giving up).
Usually my surge is up then down in a matter of 24 hrs. I got my first positive on Monday, got darker positive yesterday, got same dark positive this afternoon, and now tonight it's finally negative again. 

I REALLY hope that doesn't mean I didn't O.... still have alot of EWCM today...hope it dries up tomorrow as a sign that O came. *sigh* I hate worrying about this.


----------



## formunky

i didnt have any ewcm at all this time but opk said i had a surge so i guess i did :shrug: can you still get the surge but no O? do you have to have ewcm everytime to have O'd?....hrmmmph well i guess i will know in a couple weeks anyways

must not obsess......must not obsess......must not obsess

i am 1 or 2 dpo too :) we are all in the 2ww boat together!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Haha it's great trying to tell yourself not to obsess but it's sooooooo hard not too! I'm guessing I'm around 2-3dpo now as I had thick creamy cm yesterday which I def OV'd the day before? I don't temp either jackie I would go insane having to track everything lol xxx good luck for the 2ww ladies xxxx


----------



## suzi121881

Hi, my name is Suzi I just joined this forum, and have a CD-1 or Octiber 12th too! I would love to have some support during my 2WW
This is my second IUI, the 1st was in July but did not work, the Dr. decided to do a small procedure to revove some scar tissue from my uteris. Surgery was in September and I had my IUI on the 26th (CD-15) so I am now in my 2WW


----------



## hlynn

JackiePed said:


> Soo... I had the longest LH surge I've ever had.... I hope that's not a bad things... (like body gearing up, gearing up, then finally giving up).
> Usually my surge is up then down in a matter of 24 hrs. I got my first positive on Monday, got darker positive yesterday, got same dark positive this afternoon, and now tonight it's finally negative again.
> 
> I REALLY hope that doesn't mean I didn't O.... still have alot of EWCM today...hope it dries up tomorrow as a sign that O came. *sigh* I hate worrying about this.

i dont think that means anything! i thought it was pretty normal to get 3 days of positive opks..because opks can turn positive 12, 24, or 36 hours before ovulation..and if ur a 36 hour girl than consider urself lucky that u get such an advanced notice! enough time to :sex: and be more confident u caught the eggy!! lol :)


----------



## Missy.

hlynn said:


> JackiePed said:
> 
> 
> Soo... I had the longest LH surge I've ever had.... I hope that's not a bad things... (like body gearing up, gearing up, then finally giving up).
> Usually my surge is up then down in a matter of 24 hrs. I got my first positive on Monday, got darker positive yesterday, got same dark positive this afternoon, and now tonight it's finally negative again.
> 
> I REALLY hope that doesn't mean I didn't O.... still have alot of EWCM today...hope it dries up tomorrow as a sign that O came. *sigh* I hate worrying about this.
> 
> i dont think that means anything! i thought it was pretty normal to get 3 days of positive opks..because opks can turn positive 12, 24, or 36 hours before ovulation..and if ur a 36 hour girl than consider urself lucky that u get such an advanced notice! enough time to :sex: and be more confident u caught the eggy!! lol :)Click to expand...

WSS^ At least you get extra notice :haha: x


----------



## Missy.

Sapphire909 said:


> Hi guys- I'm joining your thread (at the kind invite from JackiePed) :)
> 
> I went off BCP in August. 1 DPO today and hoping for that :bfp: !!

Hello hun :flower: I came off the pill the same time. Good luck with that BFP :thumbup: x


----------



## Missy.

suzi121881 said:


> Hi, my name is Suzi I just joined this forum, and have a CD-1 or Octiber 12th too! I would love to have some support during my 2WW
> This is my second IUI, the 1st was in July but did not work, the Dr. decided to do a small procedure to revove some scar tissue from my uteris. Surgery was in September and I had my IUI on the 26th (CD-15) so I am now in my 2WW

Hello hun, welcome to BnB. Hope you get a nice suprise (BFP) at the end of your 2ww, got my fingers crossed! x


----------



## Missy.

Well ladies I'm on CD17 and still waiting to Ov. Still getting negative OPK's but they are starting to get a little darker. Apparently I'm suppose to Ov in 3 days time according to my ticker and in 2 days time according to fertility friend, so will be getting plenty of :sex: in over the next 3 days just to be sure :) Hope everyone is feeling well in their 2ww's? x


----------



## JackiePed

So I stopped paying attention to my DPO numbers for what FELT like a few days... I was sick with a flu. So yesterday I was trying to figure out what DPO I am... and I started counting knowing I O'ed on Tue or Wed....and was very sad to realize I'm still only 4-5 dpo today.... it is SO LONG this time!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

JackiePed said:


> So I stopped paying attention to my DPO numbers for what FELT like a few days... I was sick with a flu. So yesterday I was trying to figure out what DPO I am... and I started counting knowing I O'ed on Tue or Wed....and was very sad to realize I'm still only 4-5 dpo today.... it is SO LONG this time!!

I know what ya mean! I've been trying to forget were I am at and not symptom spot! To be honest I haven't had any symptoms so I'm convinced this isn't my month xxx


----------



## JackiePed

Betty, how could you possibly have symptoms already?
Ok..well...I guess anything's possible...but what I mean is...how could you possibly count yourself out due to 'no symptoms' yet at 4, 5, or 6 dpo? It is so rare for anyone to have symptoms at this time...even if they say they do. Most people's 'symptoms' this early are no different than the 'symptoms' so many of us have had only to discover we're NOT pg.....
Translation: they're not really symptoms at all. 

So-- none of that negative thinking, miss Boop! Most people don't really have any symptoms at all until a good week or more PAST their BFP


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww thanks hun! That actually made me feel better! I know what ya mean but I'm not feeling anything not even mild cramping although I normally do so maybe it's a good sign! I am def waiting till AF doesn't show this month before I POAS as I'm a bit skint lol and can't keep affording to pee on money!! Xxx


----------



## hlynn

im only 5 dpo and i been having cramping every day lately..feel like AF cramps already! :( times going so slow though i hate the 2WW


----------



## KarlawithaK28

I am 8dpo today! I am going to take my first test in the a.m.. Bfp`s for everyone!!!!!


----------



## JackiePed

Betty, what we've gotta remember is that our body does funny things all the time...we just never used to really pay attention to it. I mean, with 2 of my pg's, I had no clue I was preggo at all. Once I just kinda' had a weird feeling that I might be...I wasn't that late yet, but took a test and I was. The second, I went to the Dr. to switch from the mini-pill to the regular pill because I had finished nursing my first LO, and they drew blood just to make sure I wasn't pg since they were prescribing bc. I said, "Nahhh...there's no way." and the doc said "Go ahead and take them, I'll call if anything odd shows up." A week later someone called me to tell me to STOP taking bc, because I was pregnant. Again... NO symptoms.... no clue. 

Then, with my 3rd pregnancy I was cramping literally from like, 3 dpo... which was weird because implantation wasn't even close to being able to happen yet -- I went on vacation so wasn't really symptom spotting, then came home to a BFP. But then again, that pg ended up in m/c...so...who knows?

LAST month...I cramped ALL the time, even had weird muscle cramps and pulling where I used to get round ligament pain with both previous babies... had one day around 9-10 dpo of MAJOR cramping (I was SO SURE it was implantation)
Annnnnnd...... BFN... af showed. 

SO -- you really can't count on early symptoms. Period. (excuse the pun) They don't mean you are, and they don't mean you aren't. 

(Now...will this stop me from obsessing over my own twinges? I hope so....but give me a week or so and watch me log every symptom in the world...:blush:)


----------



## JackiePed

P.s. Ladies -- I bought the internet cheapies -- super sensitive ones...and not only are they cheap (hooray I won't go broke!) but there is NO HINT of a line when you pee on it (unless you're preggers, of course...) I peed on one for a 'control' :blush:, and there is nothing. THANK GOODNESS...I won't be squinting and holding it up to the light -- I either am, or I'm not!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fx'd hlynn and karla!!! 
And jackie you def speak the truth! Last month I had major cramping from OV to AF but
Now nothing so I guess I just have to let my body do what it's doing and wait for AF to show or not! Your a good TTC buddy to have grounded but still with PMA xxxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fx'd hlynn and karla!!! 
And jackie you def speak the truth! Last month I had major cramping from OV to AF but
Now nothing so I guess I just have to let my body do what it's doing and wait for AF to show or not! Your a good TTC buddy to have grounded but still with PMA xxxxx


----------



## JackiePed

Oh man...it takes me so long to learn the TTC lingo... what's PMA?

(...and my 'grounded truth' is me telling you what the voice in my head keeps screaming at me to listen to so I can quit obsessing!!:wacko:)


----------



## JackiePed

Karla... did you test yet? How fun would it be to get a BFP at 8 dpo??? Yippee! Tell us what you discover -- but remember, if it's BFN...don't stress-- you still have LOTS of time this month before you have to count yourself out. :flower:

(Why isn't there an FX'd cartoon smiley on here??)


----------



## formunky

well i am pretty sure we did everything possible again this month just like last month to get pg and time it perfectly....i will be dissapointed and starting to think something is wrong if we arent this cycle....this 2ww will be the longest ever LOL.....please tell me that i takes the average couple longer than 2 cycles and it wont mean there is something wrong ....sigh im a stress case all the time and this is adding to it because i wanna be so bad....we waited for 6 mos before ttc from when i wanted to ttc so it feels like i have been 'trying' for 7 mos even though it is only our second cycle ttc....grrrr


----------



## formunky

and only 6 dpo to boot grrr double grrr


----------



## BettyBoop152

It's positive mental attitude jackie!! Lol xxxx

Karla it apparently takes healthy couples an average of 6 months so don't panic that your on your 2nd cycle Hun! I'm on my 3rd.. Now i look back at body symptoms etc I think this might have been my first month ovulating too so if I didn't catch the egg I won't be too disheartened just need to keep telling ourself these types of things xxxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

JackiePed said:


> Karla... did you test yet? How fun would it be to get a BFP at 8 dpo??? Yippee! Tell us what you discover -- but remember, if it's BFN...don't stress-- you still have LOTS of time this month before you have to count yourself out. :flower:
> 
> (Why isn't there an FX'd cartoon smiley on here??)

I TESTED THIS A.M AT 9DPO AND BFN.. I EVEN USED THE 6 DAYS SOONER FRER. MAYBE ITS BASED ON A 28 DAY CYCLE? IDK MINE WAS ONLY 26 LAST CYCLE.. IM BOUT TO PEE ON A OPK LOL AND SEE IF IT DETECTS ANYTHING.. I HAVE 1 IC AND 3 DIGIS LEFT TO TEST WITH SO THATS ONE A DAY IF I SKIP TOMORROW :thumbup: STILL HAVE CREAMY CM AND WET LIKE IM FLOWIN OR PEE'N BUT NOTHING BUT CREAMY CM.. IM STILL HOPEFUL!!:baby:


----------



## KarlawithaK28

BettyBoop152 said:


> It's positive mental attitude jackie!! Lol xxxx
> 
> Karla it apparently takes healthy couples an average of 6 months so don't panic that your on your 2nd cycle Hun! I'm on my 3rd.. Now i look back at body symptoms etc I think this might have been my first month ovulating too so if I didn't catch the egg I won't be too disheartened just need to keep telling ourself these types of things xxxx

I THINK THIS WAS MEANT FOR FORMUNKY:winkwink:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Your right lol! Oooops xxxx


----------



## formunky

lol thanks :) hoping still that it is sooner rather than later :)


----------



## JackiePed

*sigh*...is it really only 7 dpo today??? Ugh. This is d-r-a-g-g-i-n-g!

On a good note, I've gotten up at 5 for the last 3 mornings and draggin' my booty to the gym...which is great because after my m/c in Sept I lost motivation to work out, and I PROMISED myself that this pregnancy will be a healthy, active, strong pregnancy. 

SO... these steps are good. If I'm pg this month, I'm off to a good start...and if I'm not pg this month, well, then I have extra time to keep the habit!


----------



## BettyBoop152

JackiePed said:


> *sigh*...is it really only 7 dpo today??? Ugh. This is d-r-a-g-g-i-n-g!
> 
> On a good note, I've gotten up at 5 for the last 3 mornings and draggin' my booty to the gym...which is great because after my m/c in Sept I lost motivation to work out, and I PROMISED myself that this pregnancy will be a healthy, active, strong pregnancy.
> 
> SO... these steps are good. If I'm pg this month, I'm off to a good start...and if I'm not pg this month, well, then I have extra time to keep the habit!

Fantastic!! It's great being healthy I started boxing for a while with circuit training but after I started back at college (part time as well as work) I figured I'm stretching myself enough do miss it though xxx


----------



## JackiePed

I've never been one to be like, "Ooooh I LOVE working out..." but I'm trying to push myself so that during and after this pregnancy, my body feels like I did something GREAT, not like I was run over by a train and looking deflated. 
I did fine with weight-gain on #1 and #2, lost it all in the first six weeks, but I did NOT look the same... looked heavier even though I wasn't, pale or greyish skin, flabby and wiggly...
Came from 2 pregnancies one on top of another eating whatever I felt like (which was often crap) and babying myself to the point of sloth-hood!

I want to feel good about myself this time. Cross your fingers for me. I can do this. :bodyb:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol whether you like working out or not the results always make you happy!! So I'll be cheering you on hun xxxx might even help me slot a sneaky run in from time to time xxx


----------



## formunky

i sit here reading this eatting a chocolate bar and feel crappy about myself now bahahahha.....wish i was motivated!, it was my goal to lose all the weight i wanted to before i had another one but i havent lost anything since i had ds because i have a medical condition that makes exercise very hard on me and painful....possibly painful pregnancy too but it is worth it to me since we are only having one more kid then stopping for my body's sake....grrr and just want it overwith so i can have my two babies lol......first pregnancy was terrible so i just kinda want it overwith LOL....just want a baby.....we even thought of just adopting because it was such hell on me and i dont want to not have the ability to take care of ds if i am really sick again :( but then i decided i really wanted to have another one myself so Asher has a blood sibling in this world that is connected to him.....and we never got to breastfeed and stuff with Asher except for 4ish months of ugly pumping and breastsheilds...shudder LOL so anyways i guess i just wanna be able to have a baby and do the things i wish i could have with Asher, and i really want him to have a sibling from birth up so he can have his 'baby' and feel the baby in my tummy and stuff.......oh man i really hope i get a :bfp: this month LOL

thanks for letting me rant


----------



## formunky

and only 7dpo it is going soooooo slow


----------



## JackiePed

No way, don't feel bad about yourself-- it's never too late to start doing little things -- even walking consistently will have a big impact. 

I know what you mean, I get tired of the waiting -- although the trying part is awfully fun! ;-) I just keep telling myself... I can start testing Friday, I can start testing Friday, I can start testing Friday....


----------



## formunky

friday hmmmm lol i took one today....bad idea i know it is too early but that is when we found out with ds....but apparently it is like a freak of nature to find out at 7 dpo....we just call it a miracle lol he is our miracle baby:) and it was on our first cycle so ui guess i just thought it would be the same this time and i am a very impatient person hahaha....well heres to friday then and all of us getting :bfp: this month!


----------



## KarlawithaK28

I am 11dpo today and got my bfp!!!! Yay.. It was neg on a digi yesterday and says "pregnant" today... Im so excited... Baby duuuuust!!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Congrats again Hun xxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Thank you


----------



## formunky

awesome!!!!!! congrats


----------



## JackiePed

YAY Karla!!!:happydance:


----------



## formunky

i took another test this morning LOL i think i am gonna make dh hide the other 2 tests for a few days because i am crazy LOL

btw if you use a opk to test for pg what will show up? like if i am pg will LH still show up or if i get a line on a opk does it mean pg for sure?

hope that makes sence


----------



## formunky

nevermind i read this page and i dont think the opk's are the way to go lol
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## BettyBoop152

Was gonna put that link up as she explains it really well xx lol at getting hubby to hide them! I'm crossing everything for everyone xxx


----------



## formunky

well i plan on testing tomorrow at 10 dpo....do you think that is too soon?


----------



## BettyBoop152

It could be?! But everyone is different hun so good luck xxxx


----------



## hlynn

formunky said:


> well i plan on testing tomorrow at 10 dpo....do you think that is too soon?

i want to test tomorrow too at 10dpo..im scared though i hate seeing BFNs! ugh..i know i will though lol..i have 2 first response early tests that are supposed to tell u 6 days before ur missed period


----------



## formunky

so i have like bad aching cramps and it is 5 days till period....i usually dont get cramps until the day or two before....can you still be pg with cramps like this?.....i didnt have any symptoms with ds at all until i started puking at 8 weeks


----------



## hlynn

formunky said:


> so i have like bad aching cramps and it is 5 days till period....i usually dont get cramps until the day or two before....can you still be pg with cramps like this?.....i didnt have any symptoms with ds at all until i started puking at 8 weeks

i have been having cramps since ovulation..like pretty much every day..and today they have felt a little worse..but they kinda feel more like pressure/tugging pulling..but kinda crampy too..idk im convinced this isnt my month..the dr called me and told me my progesterone test showed i ovulated for sure..and i never even got a deff positive opk..weird. but idk..tomorrow ill be 10dpo and im getting the same crampy feelings..i know i had them with DD 2 so it could be!


----------



## JackiePed

I've had cramps when I'm pg, and cramps when I'm not pg, so I don't think it tells you much one way or the other. 

I don't think 10 dpo is too early, as long as you keep in mind that a BFN doesn't necessarily mean you're out....PLENTY of people don't get BFPs until later. 

I broke down and tested today, BFN. :dohh: But I'm comforted knowing that it's downhill from here... only about 4 or 5 days until I know for sure one way or the other. :hugs: to everyone, I know this time of the month is torture!


----------



## formunky

yeah totally downhill from here:) i will probably test in the morning just because i thought i saw something from a certain angle in a certain light on the cheapy ebay test bahahahah so yeah i will re test tomorrow with another cheapy ebay one for fun haha....torture i know but i found out another friend is pregnant this week and i am feeling the serious baby ache


----------



## formunky

well i took a frer this morning at 10 dpo and it was :bfn: so i am quite dissapointed....i know that it can still be a false neg but i really thought with the frer it would work if i was so now i doubt i am....sigh....i dunno i dont think i will test anymore and just wait for the witch....depressing


----------



## JackiePed

Well, I am 9 or 10 dpo today, and I tested with the 10mlu internet cheapie. After it sat for the alotted time, I looked at it, and without even having to analyze it I saw a faint line and thought "Yesss!" and went off to the gym to work out. I took the test with me so I could keep looking at it.  The line was faint, but visible enough to where I didn't even question it. 

But... after I was done with my workout, I pulled it out again to look at it, and I could hardly see anything anymore! It had faded to the point where mayyyyyyybe you can see something, but not really, not even inverting it would pick it up in a photo... 

so now I don't know!! What a let-down. For a glorious hour I thought I was pg. I took an FRER later, granted not with FMU but still... and nothing. 

I HATE this time of month!!!!!!!:brat:


----------



## formunky

yup im right there with ya hun....worst. week. ever.


----------



## mrs.abernathy

I just stumbled on this forum as my cycle day #1 was 10-13-10 so I am about 8 days dpo and it is nice to see others doing the same waiting game as me. Only "symptoms" I have thus far are a stuffy nose (could be allergies) and a little cramping low in abdomen, but not like AF as it is not painful at all...just weird, but could just be all in my head:) Wishing luck and blessings to everyone this cycle!


----------



## hlynn

formunky said:


> well i took a frer this morning at 10 dpo and it was :bfn: so i am quite dissapointed....i know that it can still be a false neg but i really thought with the frer it would work if i was so now i doubt i am....sigh....i dunno i dont think i will test anymore and just wait for the witch....depressing

same thing happened to me today also..took the exact same test..10dpo..negative..i am quite disappointed too..i agree i dont think im gonna take another one..ill just wait for AF..i know its coming..i have been in a horrible mood today..i felt it coming though..dont feel pregnant or lucky..just dont think its my month..and i was so hopeful to begin with..ugh i hate this..its just not fair..now i have to wait a whole month..maybe more if next month isnt my month either..i really wanted to be pregnant for christmas too:cry:


----------



## hlynn

JackiePed said:


> Well, I am 9 or 10 dpo today, and I tested with the 10mlu internet cheapie. After it sat for the alotted time, I looked at it, and without even having to analyze it I saw a faint line and thought "Yesss!" and went off to the gym to work out. I took the test with me so I could keep looking at it.  The line was faint, but visible enough to where I didn't even question it.
> 
> But... after I was done with my workout, I pulled it out again to look at it, and I could hardly see anything anymore! It had faded to the point where mayyyyyyybe you can see something, but not really, not even inverting it would pick it up in a photo...
> 
> so now I don't know!! What a let-down. For a glorious hour I thought I was pg. I took an FRER later, granted not with FMU but still... and nothing.
> 
> I HATE this time of month!!!!!!!:brat:

that happened to me last month once too..mine disappeared to what just looked like an evap line..i hate internet cheap tests..they are cheap but much harder to read than others..i dont mind the cheap opks but the hpts are just stupid.

but maybe u are still..dont give up hope yet ur still WAY early at 9-10dpo..and if u got a line on one u never know! maybe since its 10mlu its even more sensitive than a FRER..idk what the sensitivity is though on those kind??


----------



## JackiePed

Ok ladies.... I think this it! I'm tentatively going to celebrate... ready? 
Here goes....
:happydance:

I was going nuts, so I drove home to test again on another ic...and the line was there, very faint, pink, and didn't disappear. I mean VERY faint...but def. a line, as I've taken a million of these and never a hint. 
Then, because I was STILL going crazy.... I took another FRER and a Clearblue. :haha:
The FRER shows a faint line, too, and so does the Clearblue! All are barrrrrrely there but still there and with color!

Of course I'll be testing more to confirm.. I won't feel good until I get a digi "Pregnant" (still BFN on digi)...but this may be it!

(Then I gotta pray that it sticks...)


----------



## JackiePed

P.s.... for those of you worried about no symptoms, I have ZERO... count 'em... ZERO symptoms right now-- and chances are good this is my BFP peeking out of its shell!


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Yay jackie ped.. Thats awesome news. Congrats on your bfp!!! Take a digi tomorrow. Maybe itll show up. On 10 dpo is was "not preg" and 11 dpo it said "pregnant" yippie.. So exciting!!!!


----------



## formunky

awesome....yay!!!!!! well i hope the rest of us can do a little dance too in a few days!!! we can have an online party


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wow! I'm soooo excited jackie!! Xxxx whoooooo xxxx fx'd Hun xxxxxx


----------



## Squeeker

Wow, congrats! Sooo awesome for you!!

I'm about 8DPO and for the past couple days I've been feeling just a bit off. Lightheaded in the morning, even though I eat and drink properly as usual. I've also been queasy, but not to the point of nausea. I am trying to tell my body that it's simply not possible to be having symptoms yet... but it's not helping :wacko:


----------



## JackiePed

Squeeker, I know... it's so hard to tell ourselves not to pay attention...we know the wise words to say, but sometimes it seems like any bit of hope keeps us sane. I haven't decided whether it keeps me sane or insane. 

Well ladies, I'm still not full-out celebrating, even though I'm tentative... I tested again this morning but I had a GIANT diet pepsi late last night at the movies and my urine was pretty clear this morning. I tested anyway with my last ic 10 mlu...and there was hardly anything to see there. Had I not seen a few faint ++s yesterday I would have chucked it. So I went back to bed, woke up 2 hours later, and tested again thinking the urine wouldn't have all that fluid to dilute it. I didn't have any ic's left, so I used my last clearblue and a $ Tree... $ Tree showed nothing -- never has so far shown anything. Clearblue was a faint but obvious +...not like the mean Clearblues I've gotten before when I' not pg where I have to squint and wonder...but a clearly defined very light blue + sign. 
BUT digi still said no. 

(My true psycho-ness comes out as I confess the number of tests I've taken before my day is even half over!)

I just really wanted something to show DH...he's not very excited right now because of our m/c last time, so I think seeing it will make it real...but I'm not going to show him the faint Clearblue, because it's not very bright. I need him to see the words 'pregnant' to really believe it's our time again. 

If I hadn't m/c'd before... I be jumping up and down saying "Yippee!!! A line is a line-- it's just early but I'm def. pg!!!" 

But I admit ladies.... I'm so afraid I'm going to wake up tomorrow and test and find nothing there... or have af anyway and end up with just a chemical pg....

m/c ruins everything!!! :wacko:


----------



## Squeeker

Awww... that must be tough. How far along were you when you m/c? 

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## JackiePed

I m/c'd in Sept at abut 7 weeks. I know that's NOTHING compared to what so many women on here have experienced, like stillbirth, or multiple m/c's.... but I can definitely say it takes away some of the 'floating' feeling you get when you first see a hint of a positive. 

I just have to keep telling myself, I've had completely normal pregnancies before... the chances of me m/c-ing again right in a row are SO slim....

I just have to be patient another day or two until I get a good, strong BFP to make me feel a little more sure. And THEN... I have to just take it for what it is and be HAPPY instead of worrying for the next 3 months! :winkwink:


----------



## mrs.abernathy

congrats on your BFP! I really think a celebration is in order for you as a line is still a line no matter how early. I miscarried back in April so I definitely understand your being nervous about it. But you're right that it is rare to miscarry again right after and I just keep telling myself that when I get my BFP again it will be a happy pregnancy. I am only 9dpo now and I am dying to test, but am trying to summon the courage to wait a few more days as seeing a BFN is so heartbreaking even if your rational mind knows it may be too early. There is nothing rational about the two week wait I have discovered! Congrats again:)


----------



## JackiePed

Thanks. I'll admit, it helps to hear someone else say it.


----------



## JackiePed

Ok.... :happydance: I'll call it official. Although I have yet to go buy another digi to TOTALLY confirm, I just got another BFP on $ Tree test this afternoon, even hubby said immediately that yes, he could see it. 

I'm pregnant! I'm pregnant!


----------



## formunky

YAY!!!!!!!! so happy for you!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun xxxx maybe start a journal so we can all stalk a little xxxxxx


----------



## Squeeker

Yaaaaay!! Congrats!!!!

I had a dream last night that I took 4 pregnancy tests, and 3 were positive... hoping it's a good omen!


----------



## formunky

ive decided that if i am not + this cycle it is ok because i didnt realise that if i was, my due date would have been the week we were going on vacation LOL yikes....so it is ok if i am not this cycle....but next cycle better be a different story LOL


----------



## hlynn

Squeeker said:


> Yaaaaay!! Congrats!!!!
> 
> I had a dream last night that I took 4 pregnancy tests, and 3 were positive... hoping it's a good omen!

i had a dream like that a couple nights ago! maybe its good luck! :thumbup: ill be testing in 2-3 days


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Congrats again jackie!!! Bring on the july babies!!!! :)


----------



## Squeeker

I'm going to test Wednesday morning. I usually have 26-day cycles, which puts AF on Wednesday, but last cycle I had a 28-day cycle. I feel no real symptoms, but after that dream I really have an urge to test... plus, I haven't POAS except for OPK's yet while TTC, and I feel the need to give it a go!


----------



## JackiePed

Finally got BFP on FRER digi this afternoon -- 12 DPO for me. :happydance:

Well Betty, as far as starting a journal, I'll be totally honest, this is the first cycle since TTC that I haven't had ANY symptoms at all. Weird, huh? No twinges, aches, cramps, not much cm, no spotting, no headaches, nausea, nothin'. (yet... I know alot of those things will come....)
I'll keep everyone posted on symptoms when they start rearing their ugly head... :haha:

Sooo Squeeker... don't fret about no symptoms... could be a good thing like it was for me. I was really bummed that I was having no symptoms, and voila!


----------



## Squeeker

> Sooo Squeeker... don't fret about no symptoms... could be a good thing like it was for me. I was really bummed that I was having no symptoms, and voila!

Let's hope so! Although I have never wanted to be sick to my stomach, have heartburn, or feel like my boobs are on fire so badly in my life! LOL


----------



## JackiePed

Ha ha!! I know what you mean...last pg I was celebrating that I wasn't feeling sick...thinking it was because of my 'superior eating habits and active lifestyle' -- nope. I realized the reason I didn't feel sick is because the baby stopped developing at 5 weeks, I just didn't find out till 7. 
so THIS time, I'm like, "Come onnnnnnn morning sickness!!! BRING IT ON!" :rofl:

Only now can I tell that boob soreness is starting to come on, but nothing other than that, and it's only a hint right now. I'm sure it will get worse.... and that's ok! That means there's a baby in there!

How many DPO are you? If af is due Wed.. you could test now, couldn't you? I never have the patience to wait -- AF wasn't due for me until this coming Tuesday, and I was testing all last week! :haha:


----------



## formunky

yeah i tested like crazy too but didnt get a hint of much on any test so i will wait a couple days and see if the witch apprears....i hope you feel secure in this pg and have lots of annoying symptoms that make you feel happy and safe LOL

lots of sticky dust your way!!!


----------



## hlynn

JackiePed said:


> Ha ha!! I know what you mean...last pg I was celebrating that I wasn't feeling sick...thinking it was because of my 'superior eating habits and active lifestyle' -- nope. I realized the reason I didn't feel sick is because the baby stopped developing at 5 weeks, I just didn't find out till 7.
> so THIS time, I'm like, "Come onnnnnnn morning sickness!!! BRING IT ON!" :rofl:
> 
> Only now can I tell that boob soreness is starting to come on, but nothing other than that, and it's only a hint right now. I'm sure it will get worse.... and that's ok! That means there's a baby in there!
> 
> How many DPO are you? If af is due Wed.. you could test now, couldn't you? I never have the patience to wait -- AF wasn't due for me until this coming Tuesday, and I was testing all last week! :haha:

how many dpo did u get ur first bfp this time? im 13dpo today..but had a bfn at 10dpo on friday and havent tested since..i figured i was out already because i used a FRER test that are supposed to be super sensitive so i figured if it was negative 10dpo im deff no preggo :(


----------



## hlynn

formunky said:


> yeah i tested like crazy too but didnt get a hint of much on any test so i will wait a couple days and see if the witch apprears....i hope you feel secure in this pg and have lots of annoying symptoms that make you feel happy and safe LOL
> 
> lots of sticky dust your way!!!

hey! what days did u test? i only tested 10dpo which was friday and i havent since im pretty proud of myself..i hate seeing the :bfn: so ive held out..and last month i didnt get my period until 15dpo..and that was only a couple drops of blood..full AF wasnt until 16dpo..i dont wanna wait 3 more days but i might as well just wait and see if the :witch: shows..im fairly sure she will since i got a bfn at 10dpo..it seems like most ppl who are pregnant get their :bfp: by then so im just waiting waiting for next cycle...depressing huh!


----------



## JackiePed

I first saw my *hint* of a BFP at 10 dpo, but it wasn't visible on FRER or on $ tree, or on digi. It was only visible on my cheapie internet strip. Then later than afternoon, I got the sliiiiiightest hint of a line on FRER and Clearblue, but honestly I didn't get a good, dependable BFP until 12 DPO. 

And plenty of people don't get theirs until after 12, so don't lose hope yet... it ain't over till it's over!


----------



## JackiePed

Honestly even though FRER is supposed to be the most sensitive, it's also the hardest to see during the early days. Even when I got BFP on a digi on Sunday, my FRER was still pretty light.


----------



## Squeeker

> How many DPO are you? If af is due Wed.. you could test now, couldn't you? I never have the patience to wait -- AF wasn't due for me until this coming Tuesday, and I was testing all last week!

11DPO today. I'm soooo afraid of getting my hopes up and then being crushed...

This morning I felt awful. It was like I had a huge lump in my chest. I was definitely nauseous, to the point where I wasn't sure if I could stomach lunch. I was better in the afternoon, though.

I wish I knew if I was making myself *think* I'm sick, or if I actually am... ahhhhh! It's going to drive me batty!


----------



## hlynn

i wish i had some symptoms..the only things that have been different for me is more cramping and more CM these last couple days..which i know im not imagining..but i havent been really sick..neaseated a few times here and there but nothing like sick sick..today all day i kept feeling really wet down there (sorry tmi) cramping increased so i keep going to that bathroom to check if AF started and nothing..not even a hint of spotting..last month i didnt get full blown AF until 16dpo..that sucked! i did spot a couple drops on 15dpo in the early afternoon then it stopped for the whole rest of the day then started back up 16dpo in the afternoon..it sucked lol..i hate having weird periods like that..especially because i know if i ovulate or not since im on medicated cycles (i take clomid) so i get progesterone tests done and i know if i ovulate or not and i did last cycle and this cycle for sure..so when i get weird periods theres not too many explainations if i know i ovulated ya know


----------



## formunky

pretty sure it is a no this cycle, :bfn: today at 13 dpo so w/e


----------



## hlynn

formunky said:


> pretty sure it is a no this cycle, :bfn: today at 13 dpo so w/e

when do u usually get AF? im not sure because i just started paying attention last cycle..and i had a few drops of blood on 15dpo in the afternoon and nothing else the whole night and then got actual AF 16dpo in the afternoon..so idk..im 14dpo..just waiting for the :witch: to show :cry: ..maybe we can be buddies next cycle if u dont get ur :bfp: this cycle either


----------



## JackiePed

Even though I have a BFP, I am desperately wishing for symptoms, too! Since I m/c'd in Sept, I am worried sick, and I need some symptoms to reassure me. I've never wanted morning sickness..but I'd welcome it enthusiastically now!
I think boobs are a little sore now, but I'm also working out alot, so sometimes I can't tell if it's the muscle soreness underneath, or if it's true boob soreness.

Cross your fingers for me... I'm tortured here!!


----------



## Squeeker

I got my :bfp: this evening!!!!

Here's a link to the photo of my FRER in the test forum!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/458131-pretty-sure-bfp.html#post7679949

I can't believe it!! DH and I are thrilled!!!


----------



## formunky

i am confused now :( i still havent got AF and she should have been here yesterday or today but nothing, i am a raging B**** so i totally thought she was here LOL but nope not yet, and tests say no so i dunno.....maybe because i am so stressed it has pushed her back a few days....great just what i needed to be more frustrated and confused and Hylnn i would love to be buddies if we both arent but i might take this next cycle off to regroup and try the new meds my dr. gave me without worrying about getting pg and it being a bad thing with the meds, i think i will try again to get my :bfp: for christmas LOL but we will see


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wow congrats squeeker! That's a fantastic line xxx wishing you a H&H 9 months xxxx

Ps formunky I know what ya mean if AF comes I'm def not trying as hard next cycle it's too draining xxxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

hlynn said:


> JackiePed said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha!! I know what you mean...last pg I was celebrating that I wasn't feeling sick...thinking it was because of my 'superior eating habits and active lifestyle' -- nope. I realized the reason I didn't feel sick is because the baby stopped developing at 5 weeks, I just didn't find out till 7.
> so THIS time, I'm like, "Come onnnnnnn morning sickness!!! BRING IT ON!" :rofl:
> 
> Only now can I tell that boob soreness is starting to come on, but nothing other than that, and it's only a hint right now. I'm sure it will get worse.... and that's ok! That means there's a baby in there!
> 
> How many DPO are you? If af is due Wed.. you could test now, couldn't you? I never have the patience to wait -- AF wasn't due for me until this coming Tuesday, and I was testing all last week! :haha:
> 
> how many dpo did u get ur first bfp this time? im 13dpo today..but had a bfn at 10dpo on friday and havent tested since..i figured i was out already because i used a FRER test that are supposed to be super sensitive so i figured if it was negative 10dpo im deff no preggo :(Click to expand...

I GOT A BFN AT 10 DPO AND A BFP AT 11 DPO!!!!:baby:


----------



## KarlawithaK28

jackieped said:


> even though i have a bfp, i am desperately wishing for symptoms, too! Since i m/c'd in sept, i am worried sick, and i need some symptoms to reassure me. I've never wanted morning sickness..but i'd welcome it enthusiastically now!
> I think boobs are a little sore now, but i'm also working out alot, so sometimes i can't tell if it's the muscle soreness underneath, or if it's true boob soreness.
> 
> Cross your fingers for me... I'm tortured here!!

i only have a few symptoms. I have to pee a lot more, boobs feel fuller but not hurting, increased appitite, back ache, and i cant get comffy when i sleep at night. Oh and some mild cramping. I cant make appt at healt department until the 22nd, when af will be 2 weeks late, so it seems forever away. Makes me want to poas everyday until then to make sure i keep that bfp..


----------



## formunky

ok weird....was supposed to get AF yesterday or today and nothing so i took a test and it is faint pos, also on a opk got a darker than test line :) so now i have no clue becaus ei feel like i am full on gonna get AF today but have a pos test, so maybe i am gonna misscarry early and i wouldnt have known if i took the stupid test this morning :(


----------



## BettyBoop152

Apparently slight cramping or pulling aching feeling is normal in early pregnancy as your uterus is stretching! Hope it's a sticky bean xxxxx


----------



## hlynn

formunky said:


> ok weird....was supposed to get AF yesterday or today and nothing so i took a test and it is faint pos, also on a opk got a darker than test line :) so now i have no clue becaus ei feel like i am full on gonna get AF today but have a pos test, so maybe i am gonna misscarry early and i wouldnt have known if i took the stupid test this morning :(

well congrats hun. i think that cramping and feeling like AF is coming is completely normal during pregnancy..good luck and H&H 9 months.

congrats to every other lady on here who got their :bfp: im out this month :witch: came this morning..thanks for chatting with me during this cycle and best of luck to everyone and their new babies


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Cramping dont mean a m/c. I cramp now and I got my BFP last wed. With my other 2 pregnancies I also cramped. Felt like flo was coming for sure but I was Preggo. So congrats on your BFP. Be happy about it and dont worry about a thing!! Everything will be just fine. :)


----------



## formunky

thanks :) got a couple good positives today :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaaay congrats this is one lucky thread!! Xxxx

Ps I'm out xxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Sorry betty boop!! Prayin for a christmas bfp for you!!


----------



## JackiePed

I'm sorry Betty!! :hugs: This TTC is enough to drive a person insane!:wacko:
I had my blood drawn yesterday to check my hCG levels for reassurance (m/c 2 months ago, I'm a basketcase)... and they only came back at 950 and I'm supposed to be at 5 weeks. Not what I wanted to hear. I know it COULD be fine, but I won't know until Friday when they draw again. I was really counting on a good, healthy 2,000 - 3,000 to put my mind at ease. 
Cross your fingers for me. This is ruining my pregnancy joy:growlmad:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fingers crossed hun! Can imagine it's a constant worry but am sure it will all be ok xxx


----------



## Squeeker

Fingers crossed for you JackiePed... we need to be bump buddies!


----------



## JackiePed

Checked again today and it's at 3500, so looks like it's ok. Whew


----------



## BettyBoop152

Woooooooo! That's awesome!!! I'm wishing you all the very best Hun xxx hope I see you over in the pregnancy forum soon xxx


----------



## Squeeker

Oh good news! What a relief!

Have you had many symptoms? I've been really up and down, all over the map... everything from nausea to extreme tiredness, but never the same from day to day. I can't wait for my doctor's appointment...


----------



## JackiePed

I didn't have any symptoms at ALL up until a week ago. Progressively more and more sore bbs, and I get sick here and there throughout the day, but not the REAL bad stuff that I know is coming....
Sure, I'm really tired, but I've also been getting up at 5:00 to go to the gym 5 days a week, so I KNOW that's wearing me out too, so I can't tell if that's the pregnancy or my crazy idea of a new fitness regimen. ;-) 

My doctor, bless his heart, is a dummy. So he called me to tell me my hcG levels (which I already knew because I called the lab) and he says, "So that's great news! Here's where I'd like to go from here... call my office in 2 weeks to set up an appointment, then we'll do a urine pregnancy test and if you're still pregnant we'll run order an ultrasound."

Ummmm.... excuse me? I sort of laughed nervously, "Um, if I'm still pregnant in two weeks? You need a urine test to determine that?" and he just said, "Well, you know, I have to make sure it's still positive before I go ordering an ultrasound. I mean, don't get me wrong, I don't anticipate anything going wrong -- just in case, you know. "

Wow. Doctors can say stupid things. He's a really nice man, and he's been very attentive and considerate.... but seriously doc, take some tact lessons.

Not to mention, if my levels are at 3400 NOW, even if the fetus stopped developing tomorrow I'd STILL show positive on a urine test in two weeks--- what a weird thing to say to a woman. :wacko:


----------



## formunky

yeah i was having some cramping and stuff too so i saw the dr. didnt do much though, just told me my chances of m/c and to go home and rest and if i was still pg a week later we would do blood tests lol, yesterday was the second appt. and it is still good so in 2 weeks if all is well we will do more tests and swabs he said....so i am on the look for a midwife anyways but not much luck in my area :(


----------

